# Where did the A-1 fit in the line up?



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm thinking about buying another player so I have something when my XA-2 dies. Is the A-1 any good?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

HD-A1? That was the first gen player. I have one in the bedroom.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The A1 is a bit of a boat and takes up allot of space if you can find an A2 that would be far better.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The A1 is slow and quirky,at least mine was, I would check out the A20.http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-HD-A20-1080p-DVD-Player/dp/B000MKC34E/ref=pd_bbs_6?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1212011332&sr=8-6


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree. Unless you can get an A1 for like $20 or something like that definitely look for at least an A2. I have two of them and they work great.

I plan on picking up another HD DVD player, probably one with 1080p output. Then I'll store one in a closet incase one of the others breaks.


----------



## SteveB (Oct 20, 2006)

Like I said in the OP, that's my intention too. I just want a backup for when my XA-2 dies. Sort of funny that the price hasn't dropped like a stone since there is no more support or that many HD DVDs being released.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

As stated, the A-1 is 1st Gen. it does what very rare and EXPENSIVE BD players do, and that's 5.1 analog out.
It was a bit slow and quirky, mine stopped reading HD DVDS 3 times, it doesn't read them anymore at all, and the warranty is out.
I have an A2 right now, and TBO even though the A1 was a bit slower and quirkier, I preferred it over the A2-
Better upconversion
Better audio

Better equipped machine IMO, but like I said mine went belly up 3 times.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

My A1 performed nearly flawlessly for over a year, and when it was replaced by an Onkyo DV-HD805 at the beginning of January, it went into storage as a backup unit (not that I anticipate needing it). The only drawbacks I can see with the unit, IMO of course, are the load times (irrelevant to me) and the bulky appearance (it's got that "Early 80's top-loading VCR" look). It is also built like a tank. The only variable is the HD-DVD drive. It appears that some of the NEC drives shipped in the A1 were prone to failure, often giving errors and losing the ability to read HD-DVDs and even SD-DVDs. If you are sure that the drive is not one from this bad batch, I would say go for it - after all, it has done from day 1 what only the most expensive BD players are just now starting to catch up with...

Also, if you need the analog outs, your only alternatives would be the XA1 (same as the A1 except chassis), another XA2, the Onkyo/Integra (XA2 clones), or the A35.


----------



## Vurbano (Nov 29, 2007)

My A-1 is quick and flawless. Best bang for the buck with 5.1 analog out.


----------

